# Country guitar licks



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

Anyone have any tab for country guitar licks or tunings for lead playing. 

I find this site http://www.countrytabs.com/ to be good to find solos tabbed out. 

Here i'll start it off with a little pedal steel type lick for everyone in D. Tricky to get the bends perfect but sounds amazing! 



The 11 is a half step bend, and the 9 is a full step bend.

e -------------------------------------------
b -------------------------------------------
g -----------------9-------------------------
d -----------11------------------------------
a -----12------------------------------------
e -------------------------------------------


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Play them about 135 Bpm. All of the notes are sixteenths.

--7-5-----------------------------|-----------------------|
------6-5-------------------------|-----------------------|
----------7-6-5-----0-------------|-----------------------|
----------------6-7---7-6-5---3-4-|-----------------------|
----------------------------7-----|--5---3-5--------------|
----------------------------------|----5------------------|

--8-7-------------7---------------------|---------------------------------|
------10-9-8---------------------7------|---------------------------------|
-------------10-9---10-9b-7-------------|---------------------------------|
----------------------------9-10---10-9-|--8-7-----7---6---5---3h4--------|
-----------------------------------------|------8-9---9---8---7-----5------|
-----------------------------------------|----------------------------------|


|----------------------------------|----------------------------|
|----------------------------------|----------------------------|
|----------------------------------|------------2-5-2-4b--------|
|--------------0-----0-------------|------2-3-4-----------------|
|--0-----0-3-4---3-4---3-2-0-----0-|--2-4-----------------------|
|----4-5---------------------4-5---|----------------------------|


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

zao_89: thanks a lot!!

what key is that in??


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Its in standard tuning.


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

What key is that lick in, or what chord progression is it over?


----------

